# The Future of Kiwifarms



## ___- (Jan 21, 2018)

Russel Greer's superhuman legal abilities had nearly bankrupted the site. Several years prior though, @Null had asked me for 20 LINK to have contributor status here. I was aghast, how could he not know how valuable 20 LINK would be in the future? Not even the owner of this site could understand my Warren Buffet-like intuition. Then he said those two words I'll never forget; "stinky... linky".
Fast forward to today, it's 2020. Hillary Clinton has resurrected from the dead after enough child sacrifices, the magapede forces have been defeated and the white race is doomed. (Also Chris has died in a gutter while homeless after Barb's death lul.) It's a dark time in America. The economy was in ruins. Null had returned. My steel hodl hands had made me a millionaire. Null, having panic sold all his crypto because he's a soft-handed babby, had come back to me.
"Sir, please sir, can I have 0.00000001 LINK, it will be enough to run Kiwifarms for 10 years and treat my testicular cancer developed from drinking all this Soylent, pls sir?"
I looked down at him and said those two words, "stinky... nolinky".
He knew what this meant, and committed soduku the next day. The moral of the story, LINK is the future of all currencies.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## lindsayfan (Jan 21, 2018)

Creating this thread deserves a special trophy.


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2018)

STINKY LINKY BEGONE


----------



## ___- (Jan 21, 2018)

Null said:


> STINKY LINKY BEGONE


Now, now. No need to be jealous. Just remember, keep your pinkies off of my linkies.


----------



## symantec (Jan 21, 2018)

___- said:


> "stinky... nolinky".


I see a random.txt in this


----------



## ___- (Jan 21, 2018)

symantec said:


> I see a random.txt in this


I'm like the Wolf of Wall Street motherfucker.


----------



## Null (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## ___- (Jan 22, 2018)

Null said:


>


More like


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 22, 2018)

What even is Chain Link?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuck off.


----------



## crunchysalty (Jan 27, 2018)

Linky my stinky pinkey.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Van Darkholme (Feb 9, 2018)

I recommend investing in Bison Dollars.


----------



## Fancy Bear (Feb 10, 2018)

Implying Farms of Kiwi is not already planning on launching their own ERC-20 Ethereum based token.

Implying Farms of Kiwi is not already making their new COW or KIWI tokens a utility token by leveraging ratings system for rewards.

Implying Farms of Kiwi staff are of not planning fancy initial coin offering to sell KIWI/COW token to early adopters with benefits

Implying this is not of solving everything financial worries.



COW is only taken by one token of existence: https://etherscan.io/address/0xcf7787ca25010d3dbfa2ccc32ea58d2160290ef4


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 10, 2018)

Truly makes you ponder.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 10, 2018)

___- said:


> Russel Greer's superhuman legal abilities had nearly bankrupted the site. Several years prior though, @Null had asked me for 20 LINK to have contributor status here. I was aghast, how could he not know how valuable 20 LINK would be in the future? Not even the owner of this site could understand my Warren Buffet-like intuition. Then he said those two words I'll never forget; "stinky... linky".
> Fast forward to today, it's 2020. Hillary Clinton has resurrected from the dead after enough child sacrifices, the magapede forces have been defeated and the white race is doomed. (Also Chris has died in a gutter while homeless after Barb's death lul.) It's a dark time in America. The economy was in ruins. Null had returned. My steel hodl hands had made me a millionaire. Null, having panic sold all his crypto because he's a soft-handed babby, had come back to me.
> "Sir, please sir, can I have 0.00000001 LINK, it will be enough to run Kiwifarms for 10 years and treat my testicular cancer developed from drinking all this Soylent, pls sir?"
> I looked down at him and said those two words, "stinky... nolinky".
> He knew what this meant, and committed soduku the next day. The moral of the story, LINK is the future of all currencies.



We're doomed.  We're going to die.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 10, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> We're doomed.  We're going to die.


As long as we're not enslaved by the clammy moist burger-stained hands of Sergey Nazarov I'll consider that an honourable death.


----------



## ___- (Feb 14, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> We're doomed.  We're going to die.


>aliens release Bitcoin on earth
>fly around superlightspeed couple times around the sun so years pass faster
>1000 years later
>aliens activate the nakamoto wallets and pull out earths complete wealth in 10 seconds
>you just been robbed by advanced alium jews
>collective earths butthurt so big we return to feudal societies


----------



## Tranhuviya (Feb 14, 2018)

What did he mean by this?


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ___- (Feb 15, 2018)

lindsayfan said:


> View attachment 383246 View attachment 383247


----------

